# Calgary Hedgie sitters?



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey everyone 

I am looking to go on vacation in October and was wondering are there any hedgie sitters in calgary or surrounding areas?

My last two summer vacations I took chloe home, but if you have read my first thread about the ordeal I will not attempt this in the winter months.


----------



## Cass (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, I am also in the Calgary area and I need a pet sitter for this christmas. I don't really trust any of my friends or neighbors to look after my hedgie that I will be getting next week.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, If anyone is still interested in looking for a Calgary sitter, I am now available. PM me for more information or questions. Thanks.


----------

